# Puerto Escondido, Mazunte, Puerto Angel



## Ddufur (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone living in these areas? Likes and dislikes? Rent or own? Monthly budget? How long have you been there? Anything else you think is important. Thank you!!


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Ddufur said:


> Anyone living in these areas? Likes and dislikes? Rent or own? Monthly budget? How long have you been there? Anything else you think is important. Thank you!!


You need to connect with Tomzap's Puerto Escondido forum for specialized info on those areas.


----------



## Maggi3 (May 25, 2019)

*Gina in Puerto Escondido*

Thanks for the info on Tomzap's forum! That's really helpful. We visited Puerto Escondido in 2018 and thought it was very pretty. Gina is a local tour-guide and she's mentioned on the Tomzap site as well as on Trip Advisor. I had her set us up with a turtle release activity. I recommend contacting her for more insider info on living in P.E. She is a P.E. native but her English is excellent.


----------



## Maggi3 (May 25, 2019)

To HolyMole; What do you like about Zihuatanejo? That's another on our too-long list for places to move to.


----------

